# true dual exhaust on 04



## nosam (Feb 20, 2005)

has anyone noticed that 04s have true dual exahaust and 05s are duals but share cat converter?... also how can i unhook 3rd brake light in rear window. one on spoiler is enough. gotta say love this car :rofl:


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

nosam said:


> has anyone noticed that 04s have true dual exahaust and 05s are duals but share cat converter?... also how can i unhook 3rd brake light in rear window. one on spoiler is enough. gotta say love this car :rofl:


The 05 has a resonator with two pipes in and two pipes out. The cats are up near the manifolds.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

I have read that the 2005 resonator is divided in the middle, so even though it is one piece, it still functions as 2 individual resonators. i.e.- no mixing of gases between banks.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

someone posted that a suv driver will not see the spoilers brake light.

instead of disconnecting the brake light, remove the spoiler and plug the holes. plenty of posts on it. it looks much better. The lines of the car are stunning, the trunk has a small lip, and the spoiler bogs them down.


----------



## nosam (Feb 20, 2005)

this may be dumb quistion but what is resonator for and why does 05 have them.


----------

